# Eurospec rear rotor upgrade kit golf mk2/3



## ries188 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

As I'm busy with Porsche brakes on the front of my Golf mk2 I was thinking what I should do with the rear brakes. I'm rebuilding to 5x100 so I need new discs and bearings anyway.

Does anyone have experience with the rear rotor upgrade kit from Eurospec on their Golf mk2/3, Corrado or Jetta?
You get bigger discs (280mm instead of 226mm) but with the standard calipers and pads.

Will the ABS sensor rings still fit inside the disc like standard?
Handbrake cables are long enough to relocate the caliper?


http://www.eurospecsport.com/products/brakes/performance-brakes.htm


----------



## grizzlyone (Nov 9, 2002)

All the stock parts will work fine, had this on my 98 2.0 GTI w/ABS no issues what so ever


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

I just put them on my 98 GTi 5 lug. No problems with ABS, cables, etc. I did however have to grind down the Eurospec supplied button head allen bolts for the adapters. They rubbed the rear rotor face. I drove it easy and it took forever to bed the pads. I also painted the unprotected rotor hat to minimize the corrosion. I highly suggest that! 

I am rocking the Porsche Monoblocks up front as well. Paint it all black and no one notices. I have ABS and it is heavily biased to the front still.


----------



## grizzlyone (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes sorry I had forgotten about the adaptor plate bolts, I also had to grind them slightly for clearance


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

FYI. If you ask nice and are willing to wait. They can get them as a solid rotor design. Slotting may help the hand brake slides though!


----------

